# FS/ FT- Thai Silk Flowerhorn (price drop $100)



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Due to my mexico trip and no work i need money. this guy is great hes actully pritty calm and loves his food. Hes living with convicts right now and doesnt bite them or anything. i am feeding him fh food, king worms, high proteen pellets, blood worms. Hes about 5-6 inches and has a kok.

asking $100obo i want him gone. new plans for the tank


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I will also trade for an ipod tuoch....


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome fh, i have seen it in person several times

Good luck to your sale, Peter


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks man i hope someone wants him......


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

so he told me last night he wants a new home.... i thuoght that was odd but anyways BUMP!!!!!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

I think he has a much better time/life staying with you tho 

He is doing so well under your care 
I still remember when he was so skinny under my care 'cause I worried that I would overfeed him. 

Good luck with the sales tho. 
Hope you find him a good home.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

he verry well may stay with me if i dont get my asking price. i am torn with him i love him but i wanna add more fish to the tank so....


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

cowis said:


> he verry well may stay with me if i dont get my asking price. i am torn with him i love him but i wanna add more fish to the tank so....


True.. I am experiencing the same problem with my argentea


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah i bet altho a gorgoues fish id love to see pics! the thai silk doesnt tuoch the convicts i have so maybe ill get more of those.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

bump!! common i know someone wants him!!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

bump!! need him gone!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

bump i need him gone tonight!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

bump $100 takes him.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

such an amazing price... good luck man, i can't believe this hasn't been sold, ridiculous.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks man! i wish i am getting anoyed i want him gone but no one wants him. there loss i quess.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah man... at petland in langley i saw one about 6" selling for 500$... i know the price on the one at petland is ridiculous but im certain the price on yours is really good.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

there little 3 inch guy for $598.99 yeah..... lol. BUY MINE!!! lol


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i am taking a loss on this someone buy him!


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Do you still have him? I'm looking for a Male Thai Silk.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Cowis sold it long ago


----------

